#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Αναρτήθηκε από το ΥΠΕΚΑ το πρότυπο του Πιστοποιητικού Ελέγχου Κατασκευής

## Xάρης

Διαβάστε σχετικά *ΕΔΩ*.

Σε μορφή excel μπορείτε να το κατεβάσετε από *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

